# @Username Not Alerting



## Random Monkey (15 Jan 2017)

Within the BBC Quiz posts I used to be able to use @Username to alert users who may have missed the post of a particular week, the users would get an email stating that they had been mentioned in a post, this function seems to have stopped working. https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/bbc-7-days-quiz-13-01-17-where-is-it.212573/post-4639381 is an example


----------



## classic33 (15 Jan 2017)

Said before it wasn't working.


----------



## Shaun (16 Jan 2017)

Test to see if alerts appear in database?

@Blake
@User
@arch684
@DCLane
@User14044
@Blue
@Marmion
@numbnuts
@raleighnut
@User
@Dave 123
@gaz71
@Glenn
@Smithbat
@The Velvet Curtain


----------



## Shaun (16 Jan 2017)

Okay, well, that didn't work as expected!!

Try again with a couple of add-ons disabled:

@Blake
@User
@arch684
@DCLane
@User14044
@Blue
@Marmion
@numbnuts
@raleighnut
@User
@Dave 123
@gaz71
@Glenn
@Smithbat
@The Velvet Curtain


----------



## Shaun (16 Jan 2017)

Hmmm ... 

@Blake
@User
@arch684
@DCLane


----------



## Shaun (16 Jan 2017)

@DCLane
@User14044
@Blue
@Marmion
@numbnuts


----------



## Shaun (16 Jan 2017)

@Phaeton test


----------



## Shaun (16 Jan 2017)

@Phaeton
@DCLane
@User14044
@Blue
@Marmion
@numbnuts


----------



## Shaun (16 Jan 2017)

@Phaeton
@DCLane
@User14044
@Blue
@Marmion
@numbnuts


----------



## Shaun (16 Jan 2017)

@Phaeton
@DCLane
@User14044
@Blue
@Marmion
@numbnuts


----------



## Grant Fondo (16 Jan 2017)

Shaun said:


> @Phaeton
> @DCLane
> @User14044
> @Blue
> ...


Can i have an alert @Shaun


----------



## Shaun (16 Jan 2017)

@Grant Fondo


----------



## Shaun (16 Jan 2017)

@Random Monkey - are you, by any chance, copying and pasting the mentions from previous posts?

Do they look like this when you highlight and copy them?

```
[USER=26715]@Phaeton[/USER]
[USER=18206]@DCLane[/USER]
[USER=14044]@User14044[/USER]
[USER=172]@Blue[/USER]
[USER=33185]@Marmion[/USER]
[USER=1659]@numbnuts[/USER]
```


----------



## hopless500 (16 Jan 2017)

I've not been getting alerts via these either.


----------



## Shaun (16 Jan 2017)

@hopless500 you should get this one ...


----------



## Shaun (16 Jan 2017)

@Phaeton - are you, by any chance, copying and pasting the mentions from previous posts?

Do they look like this when you paste them into the post?

```
[USER=26715]@Phaeton[/USER]
[USER=18206]@DCLane[/USER]
[USER=14044]@User14044[/USER]
[USER=172]@Blue[/USER]
[USER=33185]@Marmion[/USER]
[USER=1659]@numbnuts[/USER]
```


----------



## hopless500 (16 Jan 2017)

Shaun said:


> @hopless500 you should get this one ...


I did


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (16 Jan 2017)

eh, what? I was trying to doze...


----------



## Random Monkey (16 Jan 2017)

Shaun said:


> @Phaeton - are you, by any chance, copying and pasting the mentions from previous posts?
> 
> Do they look like this when you paste them into the post?
> 
> ...


I am copying them from a spreadsheet they display on the screen only as @Username but if I go back & edit I do see them as @username but this is how I have always done it.


----------



## Shaun (16 Jan 2017)

Random Monkey said:


> I am copying them from a spreadsheet they display on the screen only as @Username but if I go back & edit I do see them as @username but this is how I have always done it.


Okay, can you please do a test post in this thread using your usual method - and I'll check the database to see if the alerts are generated.

Thanks,
Shaun


----------



## Random Monkey (16 Jan 2017)

27=	@cuberider 8
27=	@Dayvo 8
27=	@Fnaar 8
27=	@Goonerobes 8
27=	@ianrauk 8


----------



## Shaun (16 Jan 2017)

Random Monkey said:


> 27= @cuberider 8
> 27= @Dayvo 8
> 27= @Fnaar 8
> 27= @Goonerobes 8
> 27= @ianrauk 8


That worked fine and generated the five user mention alerts. 

I've modified the usergroup settings to allow a larger number of mentions per post for long-term members, hopefully that should resolve the problem, but if it continues please do let me know.

Cheers,
Shaun


----------



## classic33 (16 Jan 2017)

Shaun said:


> That worked fine and generated the five user mention alerts.
> 
> I've modified the usergroup settings to allow a larger number of mentions per post for long-term members, hopefully that should resolve the problem, but if it continues please do let me know.
> 
> ...


It didn't work everytime when there were twenty posters tagged, but did when it dropped to ten posters. Per post.


----------



## Random Monkey (16 Jan 2017)

Thanks Shaun


----------



## Random Monkey (16 Jan 2017)

Shaun said:


> Shaun


Just sent another batch if you would like to check in the DB


----------



## Shaun (16 Jan 2017)

Random Monkey said:


> Just sent another batch if you would like to check in the DB


Yup, all there - so looks to be working as expected again.


----------



## hopless500 (16 Jan 2017)

It was just showing up on email notifications before, but it's now showing in alerts again which is perfect


----------

